

Suggestion to Improve the Hacker News UI  - experimentor

Make the link to comments section for each article more prominent.<p>The hyperlinked area for comments ('n comments') is too small. I need to point my mouse with more care than what is required for clicking the link to the article in the upper line.<p>The comments section is a very important attraction of HN. So why not extend the hyperlinked area to the entire second line?  ie, clicking anywhere in :<p><pre><code>  '308 points by savemylife 9 hours ago | 237 comments' 
</code></pre>
should take us to the comments page of that article.
======
colonelxc
I think what would make a bigger difference would be to make the text taller.
If I ever mis-click, it's because I accidentally clicked on the long title
above the comments instead.

Your solution also has the side effect of getting rid of the link to the
submitter's profile.

------
pook
PG said on many occasions he silently tweaks the backend.

Does he do A/B testing?

------
charliepark
Really, all that's necessary is some padding: td.subtext a { padding: 2px 5px;
}

